# Culturelle..please help!!!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Hey guys, I have been taking Culturelle for 2 weeks with no problem, but on Monday I started to experince the weirdest pains in my abdomen and soooo much rumbling and noises coming from tummy. I quit taking them on Tuesday and now I can't seem to get rid of the noises and the dull pain. My BM's are normal but after I eat I also get gas pains. What the heck is going on, its been 2 days and I still feel the same. I'm afraid this won't go away! HELP!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I posted a question about this a couple of days ago - "anyone who's taken culturelle" or something like that. Anyway, after taking one pill on Sunday, I had some strange BM's, lots of sharp gas pains all over my belly, upper and lower, and just didn't feel good. Thankfully the pains went away in a day or two. Apparently the rumbling is common at first but you said you had been taking it for 2 weeks before this started. I don't know. Maybe my symptoms weren't even related to that since I only took one and I've been taking acidophilus (in a smaller amount) for about 9 months now without any probs. I think Culturelle has a very high number of bacteria in it. Maybe it's just too much for us. I think I will stick with what I have been taking - Nature Made Acidophilus. I may try Culturelle again tho if I get brave! Good luck.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I posted a question about this a couple of days ago - "anyone who's taken culturelle" or something like that. Anyway, after taking one pill on Sunday, I had some strange BM's, lots of sharp gas pains all over my belly, upper and lower, and just didn't feel good. Thankfully the pains went away in a day or two. Apparently the rumbling is common at first but you said you had been taking it for 2 weeks before this started. I don't know. Maybe my symptoms weren't even related to that since I only took one and I've been taking acidophilus (in a smaller amount) for about 9 months now without any probs. I think Culturelle has a very high number of bacteria in it. Maybe it's just too much for us. I think I will stick with what I have been taking - Nature Made Acidophilus. I may try Culturelle again tho if I get brave! Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given what culturelle is and what it does in the body I can really only thing of one plausible explaination.The intestinal flora you have is undergoing a shift because you are sticking something new in. Sometimes in cows you see this because when the diet shifts the bacterial population in the rumen switch over from the bacteria that live well on grass to the bacteria that live well on grains. This change over can cause gas and bloating in cows. You actually have to change them over fairly slowly from grass to grain because the bacterial switch over in them can cause dramatic results (in cows that have a tube down into the rumen that is plugged up--so sample can be taken to understand what is going on--they can actually sometime pop the cork out much like a pressure relief valve and it isn't fun for the clean up crew....the stuff that comes out of the stomach is pretty stinky)That's about the only analogy I can come up with that would implicate anything about culturelle. One would suspect that once you rebalanced you should have a lower total gas output as once the bacteria are replaced with Culturelle (which produce no gas) then there should be fewer gas producers. I suspect it takes a week or so for things to resettle to a new equilibrium, and I don't know if continuing to take the culturelle or stoping would make you go into equilibrium faster or not.The other option is that lots and lots of things trigger IBS symptoms and so often the thing we attribute the symptoms to isn't the actual cause. AND even if you could keep all variables completely constant IBS symptoms tend to wax and wane anyway, and sometimes it's just bad timing.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given what culturelle is and what it does in the body I can really only thing of one plausible explaination.The intestinal flora you have is undergoing a shift because you are sticking something new in. Sometimes in cows you see this because when the diet shifts the bacterial population in the rumen switch over from the bacteria that live well on grass to the bacteria that live well on grains. This change over can cause gas and bloating in cows. You actually have to change them over fairly slowly from grass to grain because the bacterial switch over in them can cause dramatic results (in cows that have a tube down into the rumen that is plugged up--so sample can be taken to understand what is going on--they can actually sometime pop the cork out much like a pressure relief valve and it isn't fun for the clean up crew....the stuff that comes out of the stomach is pretty stinky)That's about the only analogy I can come up with that would implicate anything about culturelle. One would suspect that once you rebalanced you should have a lower total gas output as once the bacteria are replaced with Culturelle (which produce no gas) then there should be fewer gas producers. I suspect it takes a week or so for things to resettle to a new equilibrium, and I don't know if continuing to take the culturelle or stoping would make you go into equilibrium faster or not.The other option is that lots and lots of things trigger IBS symptoms and so often the thing we attribute the symptoms to isn't the actual cause. AND even if you could keep all variables completely constant IBS symptoms tend to wax and wane anyway, and sometimes it's just bad timing.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Thank you for your help, I hope I get back to normal!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Thank you for your help, I hope I get back to normal!!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

What K has said does make sense to me.Culturelle has been working for me for several years. Then again people can react differently to the same medication.It is my understanding that the body may initially produce more gas with Culturelle and then gradually helps relieve this problem.It may control certain kinds of D (intestines with an overgrowth of harmful bacteria) and for me personally has controlled intestinal gas. I take one capsule a day and two if I start to get D. You can find more out about Culturelle at: http://www.culturelle.com/index.html Hope things work out for you. Let us know!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

What K has said does make sense to me.Culturelle has been working for me for several years. Then again people can react differently to the same medication.It is my understanding that the body may initially produce more gas with Culturelle and then gradually helps relieve this problem.It may control certain kinds of D (intestines with an overgrowth of harmful bacteria) and for me personally has controlled intestinal gas. I take one capsule a day and two if I start to get D. You can find more out about Culturelle at: http://www.culturelle.com/index.html Hope things work out for you. Let us know!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

Well its been 5 days already and I think I'm about ready to sue Culturelle..lol..I have IBS but never in my life have I had such bad abdominal pains and gurgling as now since I have taken it. After everything I eat I get pains like I've never experienced before and I have to go to the bathroom (which is normal!) I don't know what to do, I hope I have not messed up my stomach permenatly by taking this, does anyone know if this is possible?? It is definelty the Culturelle. My IBS has been fine for months and I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary. I also have this dull pain on my lower right side!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

Well its been 5 days already and I think I'm about ready to sue Culturelle..lol..I have IBS but never in my life have I had such bad abdominal pains and gurgling as now since I have taken it. After everything I eat I get pains like I've never experienced before and I have to go to the bathroom (which is normal!) I don't know what to do, I hope I have not messed up my stomach permenatly by taking this, does anyone know if this is possible?? It is definelty the Culturelle. My IBS has been fine for months and I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary. I also have this dull pain on my lower right side!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I really don't see how Culturelle could cause the Symptoms you describe.It is friendly bacteria that your body should have naturally. There have been extensive scientific studies with the strain of bacteria in Culturelle and it is known to be helpful in Traveler's D. Go to their web site!Culturelle is perfectly safe. It can cause no damage!It could be that this is a coincidence or your body is adjusting to new helpful bacteria which is reacting to possible bad bacteria you had.Why did you start to take Culturelle?Did you have D or normal stools?------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I really don't see how Culturelle could cause the Symptoms you describe.It is friendly bacteria that your body should have naturally. There have been extensive scientific studies with the strain of bacteria in Culturelle and it is known to be helpful in Traveler's D. Go to their web site!Culturelle is perfectly safe. It can cause no damage!It could be that this is a coincidence or your body is adjusting to new helpful bacteria which is reacting to possible bad bacteria you had.Why did you start to take Culturelle?Did you have D or normal stools?------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

I always have normal stools unless its the day before or on the first day of my period, where I may experience D. That is why this is so frustrating for me. I have been eating bland foods and I immediatly have to run to the bathroom doubling over in pain. My stomach is also rumbling and I have a dull pain on the right and now left side of my lower abdomen. I stopped taking it on Tuesday and was taking it almost every day for two weeks. There really could be nothing else that has made me this sick. I read somewhere on this board that inulin, an ingredient in the pill is not digestable. I just don't understand why I'm feeling this way. I am not IBS C or D, I just have to watch my diet b/c I get gas and I'm lactose intolerant. Never have I had this constant pain for 5 days. I'm waiting til Monday to call my doctor b/c I this is not normal for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

I always have normal stools unless its the day before or on the first day of my period, where I may experience D. That is why this is so frustrating for me. I have been eating bland foods and I immediatly have to run to the bathroom doubling over in pain. My stomach is also rumbling and I have a dull pain on the right and now left side of my lower abdomen. I stopped taking it on Tuesday and was taking it almost every day for two weeks. There really could be nothing else that has made me this sick. I read somewhere on this board that inulin, an ingredient in the pill is not digestable. I just don't understand why I'm feeling this way. I am not IBS C or D, I just have to watch my diet b/c I get gas and I'm lactose intolerant. Never have I had this constant pain for 5 days. I'm waiting til Monday to call my doctor b/c I this is not normal for me.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I think you are correct to call your Doctor Monday!I wonder if there is anything you may have ingested that could have hidden lactose in it. I have that problem too and sometimes bread which is usually made with some milk products (not Rye, Italian and Oat) can cause me problems. Also some medications and vitamins have lactose as an ingredient. I have to read labels before I ingest anything!! If the pain is too unbearable you might consider going to the ER. It might be something that needs immediate attention!I hope the pain goes away. Let us know what happens.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I think you are correct to call your Doctor Monday!I wonder if there is anything you may have ingested that could have hidden lactose in it. I have that problem too and sometimes bread which is usually made with some milk products (not Rye, Italian and Oat) can cause me problems. Also some medications and vitamins have lactose as an ingredient. I have to read labels before I ingest anything!! If the pain is too unbearable you might consider going to the ER. It might be something that needs immediate attention!I hope the pain goes away. Let us know what happens.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------

